# Ultimate Fighting Who would win in a fight!



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

1. Uaru Vesus v Gold Severum

2. Green Terror v Texas

3. Jeweled Cichlid v Firemouth

4. Cardinal v Rummynose tetra

5. BNP versus 30 neons


-Now, I have no clue who would win these but it would be cool to see what peoples opinions are.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol we in thai land we gonna fight some fish? lol ill throw 10 dollar on the texas 


number five sounds like 30 asains vs 1 black guy lol


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

In #2 I would think a texas would win.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

$50 on the Texas as well!

LOL This isn't ultimate fighting if you dun include the most aggressive and massive ones like gulper, RTC, or FH!


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I wanna know about #1 fight!!! 

Ok so we got odds on the Texas, i'm with you there, but what about the other guys?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll say green terror as I used to mix texas and green terror and my former texas got killed. It was scaleless with no eyes and damage fins the next day I came home. That was way back in 2004 when I used to keep cichlids. However if I were to add no one can beat a male umbee cichlid to a fight but pound per pound fighter I would go for a convict cichlids. But this just in the world of cichlids in my own experienced.

Also I won't add a gulper catfish to an aggressive cichlid as the gulper cat will just get rip apart as they are not fighters but just big eaters.


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Goliath Tigerfish. Game over.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Also I won't add a gulper catfish to an aggressive cichlid as the gulper cat will just get rip apart as they are not fighters but just big eaters.


How bout an ultimate eater thread?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> How bout an ultimate eater thread?


I would go with the RTC if it comes to that.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Radiance said:


> Goliath Tigerfish. Game over.


aba aba knifefish. Goliath tiger fish done. I've seen a goliath tiger fish got beat up by a wolf cichlid before.

So lets just stick to the OP choices or I will add the two top aggressive fish in freshwater aquaria. (Amaira and the giant snakehead)


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i would say piranha 3D


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Winner highlighted in red
1. Uaru Vesus v Gold Severum

2. Green Terror v Texas

3. Jeweled Cichlid v Firemouth

4. Cardinal v Rummynose tetra no clue about this as I only use them as feeders.

5. BNP versus 30 neons No clue as well.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i would say piranha 3D


Or maybe the shark from deep blue sea.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

1. Uaru Vesus v Gold Severum
Winner: Gold Severum

2. Green Terror v Texas
Winner: Texas

3. Jeweled Cichlid v Firemouth
Winner: depends on individual and temperament

4. Cardinal v Rummynose tetra
Winner: Cardinal but they won't fight

5. BNP versus 30 neons
Winner: silly


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm surprised you didn't add the red devil there. It's called a devil for a reason lol! Or the Tilapia Buttikoferi (spelling??)

1. Severum 

2. Texas

3. I say a fire mouth

4. DRAW

5. idk LOL!!! BNP maybe???


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

GreenGanja said:


> Lol we in thai land we gonna fight some fish? lol ill throw 10 dollar on the texas
> 
> number five sounds like 30 asains vs 1 black guy lol


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

+1... a very racist comment!


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Vieja Synspila
head slammer; body blocker; beyond tough
overall sure "weener"
also, vegetarian. Consider how dangerous vegetarians really are, when appearing to be not: Shania Twain, Bridget Bardeau, Pamela Anderson.....see? really dangerous

Severum, Texas, Jewel, and I don't know on the others.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I used these examples because I have had all of these fish, i'll tell you from the fish I had

1. Uaru Vesus v Gold Severum
Winner: Gold Severum

2. Green Terror v Texas
Winner: Texas

3. Jeweled Cichlid v Firemouth
Winner: Jeweled cichlid 

4. Cardinal v Rummynose tetra
Winner: Unknown, they don't fight

5. BNP versus 30 neons
Winner: Hypothetically, I don't think 30 neons could injure a BNP so I would say the BNP if he was hungry enough


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

I've got Severum over uaru by split decision, texas over terror by knock out in the second round, Jewel over firemouth in the third by submission, BNP over the neons by TKO after five vicious rounds of ground and pound.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

and now for a heavey weight bought , a snake head V a asian arowana ?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

pistolpete said:


> I've got Severum over uaru by split decision, texas over terror by knock out in the second round, Jewel over firemouth in the third by submission, BNP over the neons by TKO after five vicious rounds of ground and pound.


Now that's the kind of answer I was looking for!! awesome!!


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

i think the rummynose would kick the cardinals BUTT...


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

WOW SO much fish fight talk lol so when is fight night>?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Well I seen one last night 2 severums versus 2 Uarus and the Uarus got their bums handed to them and hid all night. So no draw there!! it was done in the 2nd round after a strong effort by the Uarus to come back, but it didn't work!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> and now for a heavey weight bought , a snake head V a asian arowana ?


It would depend on which species of snakehead.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Why is it all talk when we can watch a video of it =)

2 v 2

Now put your money down right here!!!​


----------

